# CM version of Dmitry Sches' THORN available in current issue of Computer Music



## Reid Rosefelt

Even a limited edition of Dmitry Sches' spectral synth THORN is a LOT of synth for the $5 price of an issue of Computer Music.



Find out how to get it here:

Thorn CM specs are here 

Thorn CM has the following limitations compared to the full Thorn:

2 oscillators instead of 3
1 filter instead of 2
4 effects instead of 9
Less filter models
You also get a 30% discount off the full version from Dmitry Sches

The VI-Control thread on Thorn is here


----------



## Geoff Grace

It's also worth noting that the current issue is _Computer Music_'s "Essential Freeware" roundup, so you may wind up with even more free stuff.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## gsilbers

this synth is amazing.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

FYI, CM provides some extra presets for Thorn CM. You'll find them in your download, but you'll have to install them manually. Copy them in the right directories within:

Documents/Dimitry Sches/Thorn CM/Plug-In Presets


----------



## sean8877

TigerTheFrog said:


> Even a limited edition of Dmitry Sches' spectral synth THORN is a LOT of synth for the $5 price of an issue of Computer Music.
> 
> 
> 
> Find out how to get it here:
> 
> Thorn CM specs are here
> 
> Thorn CM has the following limitations compared to the full Thorn:
> 
> 2 oscillators instead of 3
> 1 filter instead of 2
> 4 effects instead of 9
> Less filter models
> You also get a 30% discount off the full version from Dmitry Sches
> 
> The VI-Control thread on Thorn is here




Was anyone able to buy the single issue of Computer Music for $5? When I go to the link it only gives me the option of subscribing quarterly or yearly. I searched their website and I don't see the option to buy a single issue and googling isn't turning up anything. Thanks for any help finding a link to the $5 single issue purchase.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

If you have a smartphone, you can download the CM app and buy a single issue there for $4.99. 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/computer-music-magazine/id451402723?mt=8
https://play.google.com/store/newsstand/details/Computer_Music?id=CAow4b-IAg&hl=en

You can then download Thorn CM from
https://www.filesilo.co.uk/computermusic/
using info that you get in the magazine.


For the $4.99, you will also get the huge library of free synths and effects that come with each issue of CM from that site.


----------



## sostenuto

gsilbers said:


> this synth is amazing.



YES!! Buying normal version from Dmitry Sches. Great guy in addition to creative developer.


----------



## DavidY

I don't know if this link works for you outside the UK:
https://www.myfavouritemagazines.co.uk/music/computer-music-magazine-back-issues/
I found it by looking for back issues. More that $5 though. :(

As I was writing this I just saw links posted above in any case - they're probably better.


----------



## Geoff Grace

sostenuto said:


> YES!! Buying normal version from Dmitry Sches. Great guy in addition to creative developer.


I'm sure a lot of people will want to make use of the _Computer Music_ 30% discount ($83.30 vs. $119) after playing with the free version for awhile.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace

TigerTheFrog said:


> FYI, CM provides some extra presets for Thorn CM. You'll find them in your download, but you'll have to install them manually. Copy them in the right directories within:
> 
> Documents/Dimitry Sches/Thorn CM/Plug-In Presets


I just discovered that the Mac version needs to store the presets elsewhere:



Computer Music said:


> To install these presets, copy the _CM presets folder to the following location:
> 
> PC: My Documents\Dmitry Sches\Thorn CM\Plug-In Presets
> Mac: Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Dmitry Sches/Thorn CM/Plug-In Presets
> 
> The presets will then appear in Thorn CM’s preset list for you to select.



Best,

Geoff


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

Also, I found the free Sound Art Expansion by Sonic Sirius for Thorn on KVR.
https://www.kvraudio.com/product/the-sound-art-expansion-by-sonic-sirius

It's 117 Thorn Arp presets for Dance, Trance, Electro, etc. 
You can put them in the presets folder or just the arp folder or both.
They are of course made for the full Thorn, not the CM Thorn, but they are still useful, particularly as arps.


----------



## sean8877

TigerTheFrog said:


> If you have a smartphone, you can download the CM app and buy a single issue there for $4.99.
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/computer-music-magazine/id451402723?mt=8
> https://play.google.com/store/newsstand/details/Computer_Music?id=CAow4b-IAg&hl=en
> 
> You can then download Thorn CM from
> https://www.filesilo.co.uk/computermusic/
> using info that you get in the magazine.
> 
> 
> For the $4.99, you will also get the huge library of free synths and effects that come with each issue of CM from that site.



Thanks for posting all those links. I checked them out but I'm in the US so I don't think I see the same prices you are getting in the UK. Probably still worth it at the $14.99 price though with all the extra freebies that are included.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt

sean8877 said:


> Thanks for posting all those links. I checked them out but I'm in the US so I don't think I see the same prices you are getting in the UK. Probably still worth it at the $14.99 price though with all the extra freebies that are included.


Maybe the links are wrong, but I'm in the US. Just go to the app store for your phone or tablet and download the CM app. You may even get the current issue free.
If you don't have a smartphone you can have somebody else do it. You just need to look at the downloaded magazine when you go on filesolo.

It doesn't matter that filesolo is in the UK.


----------



## sean8877

TigerTheFrog said:


> Maybe the links are wrong, but I'm in the US. Just go to the app store for your phone or tablet and download the CM app. You may even get the current issue free.
> If you don't have a smartphone you can have somebody else do it. You just need to look at the downloaded magazine when you go on filesolo.
> 
> It doesn't matter that filesolo is in the UK.


ah ok got it, thanks


----------



## Daniel James

Amazing Synth!

Been playing with it today. It gets FILTHY. Love it.



-DJ


----------



## sostenuto

Daniel James said:


> Amazing Synth!
> 
> Been playing with it today. It gets FILTHY. Love it.
> -DJ



Cool Post; enuf to push me across the line. Started with Dmitry's Tantra and he is s special dude.
Many Synths here and so far to go with all of them .... but Thorn (full version) needs to be added ...

THX DJ


----------



## premjj

Would anyone be knowing how to download Thorn Solo which comes bundled with Beat.de? 

The serials sent to me by the magazine did not have any links for installers.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Hi premjj,

if you have a beat abo there are two ways:

- it should be on the dvd that comes with the magazine

- as long as your abo is running you can make an account here with your abo number:









Plugins & Samples - Subscribe and own your synths forever


Free Downloads, Audio Software, VST plugins, WAV Loops, Synth Presets, Tutorials & Royalty-free Samples for Producers & Musicians




www.plugins-samples.com





there you can download the content of all back magazines (as long as there is no time limit for registraring, but this is mentioned in this cases on the magazine site)

It is not really userfriendly in the way that you have to look on the magazine overview and then magazine for magazine, there is nothing like a search function, but should be no problem to find thorn cm I would think


----------



## premjj

KarlHeinz said:


> Hi premjj,
> 
> if you have a beat abo there are two ways:
> 
> - it should be on the dvd that comes with the magazine
> 
> - as long as your abo is running you can make an account here with your abo number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plugins & Samples - Subscribe and own your synths forever
> 
> 
> Free Downloads, Audio Software, VST plugins, WAV Loops, Synth Presets, Tutorials & Royalty-free Samples for Producers & Musicians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.plugins-samples.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there you can download the content of all back magazines (as long as there is no time limit for registraring, but this is mentioned in this cases on the magazine site)
> 
> It is not really userfriendly in the way that you have to look on the magazine overview and then magazine for magazine, there is nothing like a search function, but should be no problem to find thorn cm I would think



Thanks. 

I do not have a subscription number. I just bought a single issue to get access to some plugins. I assumed that they have some online download links (similar to filesilo for Computer Magazine downloads) but I got none. 

The link you mentioned does not allow access to issue based downloads.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Have you bought hardcover mag with DVD or online ditigal edition ?


----------



## premjj

KarlHeinz said:


> Have you bought hardcover mag with DVD or online ditigal edition ?



Digital edition. I got some activations codes in mail but nothing about where to download the software from. Some I managed to get from the respective developer's site and they worked with the activation codes. Thorn solo is one I still haven't been able to find.


----------

